# The half a big guy



## irwoodsman (Dec 5, 2006)

Im not real sure what happened to him early in velvet or if he was just born this way.
any ideas??
I thought this guy was gone for this year but he showed back up!!! 
hope he makes it to next year


----------



## BOWHUNTER! (Dec 5, 2006)

I notice that there is something wrong with his right rear leg joint that might have caused this. Good buck though. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Hoss (Dec 5, 2006)

Nice looking buck.  Definitely a unique rack.

Hoss


----------



## RackNBeardOutdoors (Dec 5, 2006)

They say a snake bite or being hit by a car causes that, very cool looking deer


----------



## Buck (Dec 5, 2006)

BOWHUNTER! said:


> I notice that there is something wrong with his right rear leg joint that might have caused this. Good buck though. Thanks for sharing.



Wow!  Good eye.  It certainly does appear somethings up with that leg, no doubt...


----------



## jason308 (Dec 5, 2006)

Neat pic, thanks for sharing  .....Typically when a buck sustains an injury to one side of the body, the form of the antlers on the opposite side is affected.....But they usually can recover and have a normal rack again once (or if) the injury heals.  He is a good buck no doubt!


----------



## rip18 (Dec 6, 2006)

Yep, pretty different looking.  That contralateral stuff holds true.  If y'all don't take him this year, it should be neat to see next year.


----------



## gadeerwoman (Dec 6, 2006)

The opposite injury /antler things depends on whether or not it is a front leg or back leg injury. I think the researchers say if the injury is to a rear leg, the opposite side antler will be effected. If the injury is to a front let, the same side antler will be effected. And whether or not the antlers continue to be deformed from one year to the next depends on the severity of the injury. Very interesting research being done of some of this stuff.


----------



## diehardawg (Dec 6, 2006)

Is there a chance that this buck may be a piebald. He appears to have more white around his legs and tail than a typical deer.


----------



## horsecreek (Dec 8, 2006)

i think i have a few hit by cars or snakes then...
2 twins have the same thing I got pics of early season...but the messed up side is opposite of the other buck...weird!!!


----------



## JTharpe (Dec 14, 2006)

I think it is genitic, I killed a 1/2 rack buck 3 years ago, everybody told me it was becasue of somthing happend to cause it. Then this year I got a pic of a deer with the same rack, 5 on one side and a forked spike on the other. I will post pics later. to see what yall think


----------



## DDD (Dec 15, 2006)

I have to go with BOWHUNTER on this one, being that I took Wildlife Management courses at ABAC,  I can tell you that if a deer has an injury to the right side of his body it can affect the rack on the oppisite side of the deer's body.

He looks to be holding that right rear leg up in every picture, I imagine he has some sort of defficeny.


----------



## Slipper (Dec 15, 2006)

Look at his front knees also. Looks kind of not- kneed.


----------



## pnunny (Dec 15, 2006)

i have seen one like this in Illinois. It was an 8 pt with prongs on one side and a full 6 on the other. Unfortunately there were three other deer staring at me when he walked out. so no shot was given.


----------



## MrgreenJeans (Dec 17, 2006)

cull him


----------

